# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox MTK ver 1.1.2 Added Backup EMMC & NAND Security Items & Details Imp Info

## mohamed73

**   Added MTK All EMMC read security itemsAdded MTK All EMMC Write security itemsAdded MTK All NAND read security itemsAdded MTK All NAND Write security itemsFixed MTK All EMMC factory backup folder not named by Phone Hardware in some case.Fixed MTK All Preloader.bin logs issue while factory backup in Run_Record.logAdded Very UseFull Information in so much Details while read Factory File.  *after read file open Readed flash files folder 
and check* *Android_Info.TXT*... you will see  *DisplayID**BoardID**BuildDate**CustomBuildVer**InternalBuildVer* *These information is very usefull to revive Phones specially Clone one**very usefull for many phones have same ver but hardware changed*        *Download Now :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Download FREE Merapi for ALL VolcanoBox: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] : 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST *   * INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit )*  *Request from VolcanoTeam...* 
    VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of  your Friends. Talk with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi  or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask them Just Try to use Inferno and  Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK & Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   *WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

